# How many quarts per bushel?



## Eagle_and_hawk

I have searched the forum and didn't find any posts for what I am looking for, so decided to ask.

We are buying a pressure canner along with all the other items to start canning this summer. Since we have not canned anything since we were living with our parents many years ago, neither of us can remember how many jars we might need for green beans, which will be the first thing we try.

Just on average, how many quart jars would everyone think we might need for say a bushel of white half runner green beans? We have bought two dozen and I want to be sure that when the time comes to can, we have enough on hand and don't have to go looking for more at the last minute.

I wished I had saved all my parents canning jars when I cleaned out their house after they passed away as those were some good quality mason jars. At least they were passed on to a friend.

Thanks,

David


----------



## praieri winds

a bushel equals a measure of just over 9 gallons so take 4qts per gal would equal approx 36 qts per bushel


----------



## judylou

NCHFP provides the conversion rates on most foods for you. For green beans it is _An average of 14 pounds is needed per canner load of 7 quarts; an average of 9 pounds is needed per canner load of 9 pints. A bushel weighs 30 pounds and yields 12 to 20 quarts &#8211; an average of 2 pounds per quart._

Of course these are averages. It will vary based on the type of bean and how you cut them. Instructions say to pack jars loosely which is open to interpretation. So be sure to avoid over-packing the jars as that creates a density safety issue. The beans need to be able to move within the jar and have liquid contact for all.


----------



## rightathome

There's a lot of info on this site, this page has a nice chart about how many quarts/pints a given amount of produce will yield.

http://www.pickyourown.org/info.htm


----------



## Eagle_and_hawk

Thanks all for the replies. I will continue to pick up canning jars as I find a good price on them, but at least it sounds like I have enough to start. I guess you can't have too many 

Next task is looking for pint jars for jams.

David


----------



## jd2pa

After reading your question, I did a search. Pretty cool site right here. Well, at least this page http://www.goodcooking.com/conversions/liq_dry.htm 'cause didn't look through the rest of the site. I bookmarked it myself for future reference.


----------



## suitcase_sally

jd2pa, thanks for that site.

Prarie winds, there are 8 qts to a peck and 4 pecks to a bushel. Therefore, a bushel basket is equal to 8 gallons. This is for volume. I knew a farmer that was selling 5 gal. buckets of tomatoes as a "bushel". I told him he was cheating his customers by nearly 35%.

Different veggies weigh different amounts. A bushel of green beans is not equal in weight to bushel of potatoes.


----------

